# Best agility toys ever!



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I look forward to seeing your video. I have lots of these. It is funny to see a toy running around with a big ring (mine is not a bunny one). Swizzle is funny he keeps his toys in a pile but he uses them all.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Vogue clearly loves those toys. She is a lucky girl that she has such a generous person to get them all for her. Enjoy your agility work together.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Great toys! Keep fostering that tug drive; it's such a handy thing to have!

--Q


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Quossum said:


> Great toys! Keep fostering that tug drive; it's such a handy thing to have!
> 
> --Q


Yes I didn't know to teach a tug with my golden, so when I started agility with her she never would tug under stress, so I made sure to play tug every day with vogue. So happy that she will tug in class

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Be sure to practice the skill of tugging when food is present as well. Sugarfoot and I had to work through some "Don't wanna, don't hafta" moments with that, but man, the results are worth it. 

Good luck, thanks for showing those toys. I want some of those!

--Q


----------

